# صلوات مجموعة صلوات متنوعه



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا


اشكرك من اجل نعمك الجزيله من اجل حبك اللامحدود .. اجثو بين يديك متضرعا لك ان تقبلنى اليك ابنا يا ابى ..تقبلنى ابنا رغم اتساخ ثوبى ورغم خطايا ذاتى ورغم بعدى عنك فانت ابى الحنون الهى انى ادعوك ان تاتى وتقف على باب قلبى وتقرع هذا الباب وتدخل اليه وتتعشى معى ..تعال اصنع من هذا القلب مسكنا لك .تعال اصنع من القلب القاسى قلبا كله حنان .تعالى اهلنى لكى اكون ابن لك فى كل صفاتك احتزى وفى كل افعالى اكون ابنا لك 
الهى انى اريد ان امجدك ولكنى عاجز لاجل خطاياى فعلمنى كيف امجدك بين كل الشعوب وارفع اسمك بين كل الامم
كثير ما اعثر الناس فى وكثيرا ما حادو عن طريق الخير بسبب عثرتى لهم فكيف يكون ابن ملك الملوك بهذه العثرات
الهى طهرنى واعطينى ان احيا ممجدا...
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تشبع روحى بك وحدك مدمت قد اشبعت جسدى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تروى عطش نفسى بك وحدك مدمت قد رويت ظمأ فمى 
التمسك فى هذا الصباح ان تهبنى منزلا فى سماك مدمت قد مهدت لى الارض هنا لامشى عليها
احبك يا الهى


صلاة لطلب المغفرة


مازلت ابحث عن الغفران ايها الحب... 
ايها الحب فى هذا الصباح ادعوك ان تنزع عنى الخصام فاليوم ادركت انى فى خصام يقلق نفسى فارجوك انزع عنى تلك الروح الغريبه ففى الخصام اقف للحكم واحكم حسب احكامك واحفظ شرائعك وفرائضك فى كل مواسمك واقدس وصاياك... فى كل هذا افعل خيرا ولكن يبقى الخصام فى داخلى يقلق حياتى 
ايها الحب ادعوك ان تهدى خصام نفسى مع نفسى ومع غيرى وتعلمنى السلامه لنفسى ولغيرى.
ايها الحب ما اروعك اله اسمك المبارك العظيم كل حين 
الهى الطيب الحنون ابو كل رأفه اتضرع اليك انت تمنحى الحب
لكى احب به الكل دون تفرقه انى اليوم اجثوا بين يداك الحانينتان اللتان طالما علمت بالحب هبنى ان احب لانك انت الحب علمنى ان اعلن للكل حبك هذااعلن لمن اساء الى اعلن لمن احبنى انك انت الحب انت الذى تسكن فيا الهى الطيب انحنى الان ساجدا لحبك الفائق الذى لايدركه عقلى 
انحنى طالبا الغفران بحبك
انحنى طالبا الحب الغافر الذى يطهرنى من كل خطيه 
انحنى واطلب حبك فهبنى اياه يا اله الحب
يا من تركت سماءك وجعلت من خشبه العار سماءك لاجل انك احببت البشر هبنى ذاك الحب الذى يطهرنى من الداخل فارى ان كل من حولى هم احبائى يا من تركت الحياه ومت لاجل حبك لى
هبنى تلك الحياه المملوءه حبا حتى احب الاخرين وان جعلونى فى عقولهم ميتا ..
الهى الطيب نفسى تسجد لك وذات تعلن انك انت الهى ولك وحدك ينبغى كل تمجيد 
.. اشكرك يا ربي يسوع يا من تألمت لأجلي يا من احببتني وعلمتني الحب ومحبة الكل
صلاة لطلب الرحمه
يا من احببتنى ادعوك ان ترحمنى من ثقل خطاياى وتنير عينى لئلا اعاين اباطيل هذا العالم الملىء بالشر وتطهرنى من اتعاب الخطيه القاتله 
يامن احببتنى علمنى انا اغفر لكل من اساء الى وكل من اخطاء فى حقى فانا تراب ورماد والتراب والرماد لا يجب ان يشتكى احد ولا يجب ان يغضب على احد 
يامن احببتنى علمنى هبنى غفرانك ليس لانى اغفر لمن اساء الى ففى اوقات كثير يغضب قلبى ويرفض الغفران لمن اساء اليه بل اغفر لى كما حبك انت الغافر الذى غفر الخطاياى على عود الصليب
يامن احببتنى هبنى الحب 
يا من احببتنى هبنى ان اغفر بكل حب
يا من احببتنى هبنى ذاتك لك كل كرامه ومجد الى الابد امين
الهى الصالح



صلاة من اجل خطيتى


اتضرع اليك ساجدا طالبا عفوك ومغفرتك فانى فى كل وقت خطاياى امامى تتقدمنى 


وكأنها كل ما املك فى هذه الحياه .. وانت ياربى تملك الكثير فاملك على قلبى وانزع عنى تلك الاشياء التى تتملك علي وتشغل بالى وتقلق قلبى .تعال يا رب املك على هذا القلب ولا تجعله ينشغل باخر سواك . الهى انت الحب والى هذا الحب الذى فيك ما زلت اصلى طالبا الحب فهبنى ذاتك ايها الحب ..
الهى اسجد خاشعا بين يداك ..يداك اللتان صنعتانى ..تلك اليدان اللتان طالما امتدت لعونى ولنجدتى ..ارجوك هبهم لى الان فانا فى اشد حالاتى احتياجا


هبنى ان ارتفع واحلق بروحى وجسدى فى سماءك طيله ايام الصوم...
الهى انى ادعوك ان تهبنى صوما لجسدى من كل ما لا يطيب لديك
الهى انى ادعوك ان تهبنى صوما لروحى حتى فى نهايه الصوم تكون انت عريسها وتفرح بك
اعطنى انا احيا حياه الصوم الحقيقيه لا الامتناع عن الاطعمه فقط بل الامتناع عن ملاذ هذا العالم 
اعطنى حراره فى روحى لكى تصوم وتقدم لك كل ما يرضيك يا الهى فانى بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شىء
فها انى قد عزمت انه بك ساصوم ومن كل قلبى اتضرع اليك ان تجعله صوما مرضيا ومقبولا امامك يا الهى الصالح 
لهما يا سيدى الصالح ومخلص نفسى..
ربى ومخلصى مازلت اطلب الحب للاخرين .. مازلت اطلب العفو من الاخرين.. علمنى انا انظر كل حين لخطاياى انا فقط ياربى ..علمنى ان لا ارى خطاياى غير بل ان احسب كل خطاياى الاخرين بسببى انا 
اشكرك يا من خلقتنى وليس لى ملجأ سواك 
اشكرك يا من خلقتنى وكنت لى ميناءا وقت العاصفه 
فى كربتى الى من الجأ وليس لى سواك
فى محنتى من ارجوا ولست اعرف غيرك 
فى ضيقى لمن اصرخ وانت فى قلبى تسكن
الهى الحنون 
انت ابى وانا ابنك مهما عظمت خطاياى فانا اعلم ان الاب دائما يسامح ودائما يغفر ودائما يظل ابى



صلاة لطلب المعونه فى الضيقات 


انزع عن قلبى هموم اليوم وهموم الغد ودعنى ارى كم انت الهى الطيب مريح القلوب
فى وقت حزنى ادعوك واعلم انك تستجيب لى سريعا 
فى وقت فرحى ادعوك واعلم انك تشاركنى الفرح سريعا
الهى انت لى عزا ترسا ملجأ حصينا 
انى ارى ذراعك تحيط بى من خطر الغد تحمينى ومن هم اليوم تهدينى ومن خوف يعترينى تعزينى
انى ارى عيناك مفتوحتان على هذا البيت طول العمر وترانى وتبتسم لى فى كل وقت
انى ارى ابوتك هى ملجأى وحنانك هو طمأنينتى وعزاءك هو فرحتى
حبا قادك الى ترك سماك وملائكتك وانزلك الى ارض قليلون هم من صرخوا ممجدين اسمك فيها ..
قليلون هم من صرخوا شاكرين حبك فيها ..قليلون هم من عادوا وسجدوا تمجيد لاعمالك الحميده معهم ..
حبا قادك الى احتمال الالالم كل الالام لاجلى .حبا قادك الى الصليب رمز المهانه والامتهان...
لاجلى حملت كل هذا العار لاجلى رفعوك على خشبه عنوانها عارا لكل من رفع عليها .. وانت بدمك الطاهر مسحت ذلك العار وصيرت تلك الخشبه فخرا وقوه حبا وعشقا .
صارت الخشبه التى بعنوان العار تحمل عنوان واحدا "هذا حبى"
فى صومك المقدس هذا لا يسعنى سوا ان احمل تلك الخشبه احمل ذلك الحب..
علمنى ان احيا فى هذا الحب علمنى ان احمل تلك الخشبه
تلك الخشبه التى تجرأ ابونا ادم وامنا حواء واكلوا منها بحيله الحيه ..وصارت علامه الخطيه والعار صارت الارض ملعونه بسببها حولها حبك عندما بسطت اليدين عليها مثقوباتان بالمسامير الى علامه النصره والخلاص ..
صارت الارض تنب حسكا وشوكا بعد الخطيه وصيرتها مع اولى قطرات دمك تنب حبا من نوعا جديدا كل من يمر عليه يحيا حياه لم يعتادها من قبل حياه الحب.
تلك الخشبه اقدم لها كل الاجلال كل التقبيل كل الاحترام ..فقد صارت ممجده صارت قوه الرب بعد ان كانت وصمه العار لكل من علق عليها صرت اعلقها فى صدرى كعلامه حبك يا الهى 


صلاة لشكر الرب


اشكرك على كل شىء وهبته لى اشكرك على فرحى بك لان هذا هو الفرح الحقيقى اما فرح العالم فينشىء لى دائما حزنا .. 
لاجل ذلك اقدم كل كل سجود لانك وحدك مصدر فرحى ومصدر راحتى ومصدر طمأنينتى 
لك اقدم ذاتى ايها الصالح .. فاقبلها اليك .. ان كنت انت الهى وانا ابنك فهذا يكفى لكى ينزع عنى قلبى كل حزن ..
تعال اسكن فيا ايها الصالح وحل بروحك القدوس واصنع منزلا ..
تعال ادخل الى اعماقى واكتشف ما تخبأه واصلح ما بداخلها وجدد كالنسر شبابى 
.. تعال امكث معى فان النهار قد بدأ يميل وليس لي سواك انت استـأنث بك 
تعال ارعى عند مراعى قلبى بحبك ارع مشاعرى واحاسيسى وكل حواسى 
تعال املك هذا القلب 
اسلمك ذاتى واخضع لك مشيئتى واعطيك كل رجائى واضع فيك كل ما املك ليكون تحت طوع يداك وتحت طوع مشيئتك
فهبنى ان اطمئن فانت هو الهى وبين حضنك يصير كل شىء فى سلام​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## king (13 مايو 2010)

رب المجد يسوع يرحمنا


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 مايو 2010)

أنـي بيـــــــل
             مجموعـــة صلـــوات رائعـــــه 
             باركـــــــــــك الـــــــــرب


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي للمرور


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

king قال:


> رب المجد يسوع يرحمنا


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> أنـي بيـــــــل
> مجموعـــة صلـــوات رائعـــــه
> باركـــــــــــك الـــــــــرب


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك
مشاركة مميزة


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للطلبات الرائعه  الرب معاكم
​​


----------



## bemo (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا علي الصلوات الجميلة جدا جدا جدا 
keep on don't stop


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

جمال جدا
شكرا على الصلوات
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

